# The Wraith



## aussiemuscle308

The movie 'The Wraith' is an old 80s cult classic of a ghost charlie sheen going racing for revenge. If you're a car guy and haven't seen this, make a point of seeing it.
After a young man is murdered by a road-racing gang of motor-heads, a mysterious fast-driving spirit descends from the sky to take revenge.
1. Wraith Interceptor
the Wraith's futuristic ride is based on the Dodge M4S prototype show car, they made 3 fiberglass shells with buggy chassis for the movie. 
The model is PlanetX 1/25 kit. it's basically a solid lump of resin with metal wheels. I painted with a custom mix of purple which had some gold added for flake. 
Wraith by aus_mus, on Flickr
Wraith by aus_mus, on Flickr
Wraith by aus_mus, on Flickr

2. Skank's Barracuda
The AMT kit of the Barracuda 'Hemi under Glass' body was used with a 68 barracuda chassis. One day i'll fix the rear wheel arches.
Wraith by aus_mus, on Flickr
Wraith by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I like them both! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr

Charlie Sheen played the lead. His dad Martin Sheen played a similar part in The California Kid.

That car was a black 34 Ford with the best flame job ever. [The closeups of the engine was Milners yellow 32 from American Graffiti.]


----------



## Hobby Dude

Loved the film! Haaa my teenie bopper years!, Skanks cuda has a kick, man, a kick! LOL! I wished they mass produced the wraith, could you imagine the hipsters of todays in their soccer mom's minivans seeing that bad mamma-jamma pass by quickly, lol! Great job on your kits! Its got a kick, its got a kick! lol


----------

